# Wil an Amano shrimp eat Cherry babies?



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

Will an amano shrimp eat rech cherry babies? I have some very cute small babies (white and red) in my tank and I don't want them eaten.


----------



## tunatime (Aug 1, 2012)

you should be fine


----------



## bradlgt21 (Mar 24, 2010)

Amano shrimp are algae eaters. They only time they would ever pick on something meat is if it was already dead. I have kept cherrys and amanos together. The only problem was during feeding time it wasn't fair it was like 3 year olds fighting football players over food.


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

yep amanos grab the food and run...the cherries get the leftovers


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

agreed - some of my Amano's will fight fish for food! Drag and algae tablet under a rock overhang WHILE fish are trying to get at it.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

THANKS!

i just noticed the amano SHARES his food with my snowball shrimp but not the cherries... hmm...


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nope I keep amano's with my cherries all the time, I usually see the small little shrimplets riding on top of the amanos.


----------

